# Is It Safe to Put Neosporin On a Cut or Scrape?



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

My 14 year old cockatiel Frank was on top of his cage tonight, and got his foot caught in between the bars, and got a nasty looking scrape on the bottom of his right foot.

It didn't bleed and while he was biting at it and shaking his foot after it first happened, he's been leaving it alone since. He's not limping or favoring his foot. But I did want to put something on the scrape to prevent infection. I have Silvadene cream from a couple of his previous foot injuries. I've also read elsewhere the suggestion to put some Neosporin or antibacterial ointment on a scape.

I'm wondering, is Neosporin safe to use? I know if I were to put it on, he would instantly start biting at it, and I don't want him getting sick. Or should I stick with the Silvadene cream? 

Also, any advice on how I can keep the cream or ointment on his foot? Since the scrape is on the bottom of his foot, I'm afraid anything I put on will come right off as soon as he starts walking around.

Any advice or insight would be very appreciated. 

I've had Frank all these years, and knock on wood, he's never been sick once, but this is at least the 4th time he's gotten some kind of injury to one of his feet. It's amazing to me how it's always the feet.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi DanNJ316,
So sorry to hear that your little baby got hurt. I don't have any idea reg how safe Neosporin is for your baby.But i am sure members of this forum will help you with that.

I usually prefer organic turmeric home remedy for healing.
Take a pinch of organic turmeric powder(Haldi in hindi) .Mix it with water to make a paste.Apply the paste on the scrape area. It will reduce pain and inflamation if any and also prevents infection.

Please update us regarding your birdie's wound.


----------



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

41 views and only 1 reply, that's very disappointing. Thankfully, it wasn't anything too serious. 

Thank you for taking the time to reply arnabsri. 

In case anyone cared or was wondering, I did end up calling my vet, and he said it was not a good idea to use Neosporin on a cut. Maybe that's common sense to everyone else, but it wasn't to me. I've been using the Silvadene cream and Frank's scape is healing nicely.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

DanNJ316 said:


> 41 views and only 1 reply, that's very disappointing.


I know exactly how you feel. I couldn't personally answer this thread, as I had no clue, but I can sympathize with how it feels. Usually, if you just wait long enough, you'll get answers, but it can be frustrating, especially when you only get one. 

I'm so glad that your bird is doing better!!


----------

